# Boxer Classic DNA60 Boro Box 21700



## Rob Fisher (26/4/22)

Boxer Classic DNA60 Boro Box 21700! Bazinga! My first high-end 3D printed Mod! I have been getting this for a while and when I saw Mark's review I knew I needed a white one! What can I say about it? It really good looking and most important very comfortable in the hand and 21700 is the way and the light! I popped in a Cloud Mods RBA in a Snail Tank from Atmizoo and it's a winner! I can't rave enough about the Cloud Mods Briddge!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (26/4/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Boxer Classic DNA60 Boro Box 21700! Bazinga! My first high-end 3D printed Mod! I have been getting this for a while and when I saw Mark's review I knew I needed a white one! What can I say about it? It really good looking and most important very comfortable in the hand and 21700 is the way and the light! I popped in a Cloud Mods RBA in a Snail Tank from Atmizoo and it's a winner! I can't rave enough about the Cloud Mods Briddge!
> View attachment 254839
> View attachment 254840
> View attachment 254841
> ...


Congrats Oom. It looks extremely well done(nice) for a printed mod. Happy clouds. To you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (26/4/22)

@Rob Fisher ...... love the look of the mod. Now you should realize why i love my Boxer 21700 so much.
3D printing at its best.
So glad you got one and is happy with it. What a super Boro device. Grats.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/4/22)

KZOR said:


> @Rob Fisher ...... love the look of the mod. Now you should realize why i love my Boxer 21700 so much.
> 3D printing at its best.
> So glad you got one and is happy with it. What a super Boro device. Grats.



@KZOR indeed! It's not your normal 3D print.  I must say I'm very happy with it and may well grab a Boxer 21700 sometime as well!

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## blujeenz (26/4/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's not your normal 3D print.


Definitely a high end print, the German made printer (EOS P396) that they use costs upwards of R4.7 million and weighs 1060kg.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BigGuy (3/5/22)

So many new toys to Play with, But this Boxer AIO oh wow.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------

